# New Oasis back is cold! Does a skin help?



## hummingbird_206 (Jan 16, 2009)

My hands are cold most of the time, and I'm finding that my fingers are freezing holding the new Oasis.  Has anyone skinned theirs yet?  Does a skin help make it feel not so cold?


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

I've just skinned mine and it does help, though I can still feel some coolness even with the skin.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks, I'm going to give the skin a try.  I don't really want a cover since I can't find one I like, but may have to resort to one if the skin isn't enough.


----------



## kschles (Feb 10, 2011)

cagnes said:


> I've just skinned mine and it does help, though I can still feel some coolness even with the skin.


Agree with Cagnes. I found the naked Oasis too cold to hold. With a skin it is not as cold (although still cool) and not as slippery. Another benefit is no smudging on the front.


----------



## TromboneAl (Mar 20, 2015)

I have cold hands (Reynauld's) but found that the device warms up quickly. That is, it only feels cold at first.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## cameronwaynesmith (Jun 28, 2017)

Sounds like a good device for warmer environments!


----------

